# 7idp Flex vs Ion K Pact (non zip)



## Sutter (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm considering both of these knee guards for more aggressive, less-pedal-y trail riding. They both seem to have solid reviews all over the place. I haven't tried on either but I have relatively normal legs. I'm 5'6" 155 lbs.

Price-wise they're comparable and I'm looking for any input from folks who have used them and what your impressions are over time.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Haven't used the Ion but have had several of the 7idp Flex pads, and they're my favorite so far. They're not high tech like other pads with 3do material but for me they fit well, are comfortable, are very adjustable with the thigh and calf straps and don't get in the way at all in pedaling. They also stay put in a crash, although they're not the most durable (the mesh n the back of the legs ends up tearing after a while) and can get rather funky if you don't wash them often. I've had TLD pads, Dainese, Gform, Bliss, and the Flex pads are still my favorite


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I have the ION zips, have used them for 8 months with a couple of rides a week.

They replaced a set of Leatt hybrid knee/shin (straps eventually stretched) and a pair of RF Ambush (great pads, needed to size up) and I have to say that I really like the IONs.

Comfortable, don't move around, and aren't overly bulky or noticeable when you are pedaling.

No issues so far with straps stretching, fraying, or issues from use.

They do fit fairly snug but they are the same size I wear in other knee pads and the fit guides from ION are bang on as far as measurements go.

Being neoprene they make for sweaty skin under the pad but not noticeable when riding.

I would buy another set of these pads with or without zips if these gave up the ghost eventually.


----------



## Sutter (Apr 14, 2020)

silentG said:


> I have the ION zips, have used them for 8 months with a couple of rides a week.
> 
> They replaced a set of Leatt hybrid knee/shin (straps eventually stretched) and a pair of RF Ambush (great pads, needed to size up) and I have to say that I really like the IONs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, guys. It's looking like it's going to be the Ions. The 7idp seem to have durability issues, especially with the back-of-the-leg fabric starting to fray and tear pretty easily.


----------



## Lukas Seitz (May 14, 2020)

I have a pair of Ion K-Pact zips. In my opinion they're great knee guards. A bit pricey and a bit bulky, but their protection is just superior. However definetly size-up, their fit is very tight.
I made a review on them, you can watch it here:


----------

